# Interior dressing



## Austers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hya what would people suggest as a cheap but good interior plastics dressing 

Cheers.


----------



## KCx2192 (Dec 18, 2012)

I love Chemical Guys V.R.P Dressall!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Poorboys Natural Look is very nice and the smell..... 

I now use G|Techniq C6 Matte Dash, excellent finish (factory looks) and superb durability.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i use megs hyper dressing on everything, interior plastics and trims, and the soft touch dash, exterior trims, bumpers, wing mirror bases and even tyres

most products work out cheaper when buying in bulk, there no point buying a 50ml bottle of something when you can buy a 1 litre, or even 3 litre bottle

this is also a cream, not a gel, so will be more friendly to the inside of the car


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

FK #350 - it starts off as a tyre dressing, ends up as probably the most
versatile dressing you'll ever purchase - oh, and you can water it down too!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

another Gtech C6 :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Autobrites pink sheen. Plus it smells amazing


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtech C6 does the job for me. Non greasey and not overly glossy, just a nice original sheen.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat satin prot for the win here ( if you can get it )


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I like Autosmarts berry dressing. I spray a little then wipe with a microfibre to make it look more natural.

Can cost me £3 i think from the rep.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Gtech C6


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Another vote for poor boys natural dressing little goes a long way and lasts for ages


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

TopSport+ said:


> Gtech C6


This ..
Leaves a very natural look, certainly helps keep dust at bay too ..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheapest dressing is not to use one, are they really required. Whatever you choose, give the surface a good clean first


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Britemax interior dressing,the best,from a long list.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AF Spritz,smells lush too


----------



## podgemasterson (Jun 29, 2012)

i like 303 aerospace protectant


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart finish, diluted, gives factory finish and excellent value.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheap....
Damp microfibre then?
Gives a better factory finish than diluted finish


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Poor boys or AF spritz


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

podgemasterson said:


> i like 303 aerospace protectant


I agree


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Einszett ****pit Premium :thumb:


----------



## Wallie (Feb 16, 2012)

CarPro Perl diluted 1:5 or 303.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I used Poorboys Natural Look Dressing this weekend. I did all the plastics and the dash. It makes the plastics look black again and has a nice satin shine and smells great, trouble was its slippery and after a 30min drive, it was all over the steering wheel making it hard to turn corners.

Thinking of trying something else, i dont like shine, just natural look dash and plastics, but they must be black !


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

kybert said:


> I used Poorboys Natural Look Dressing this weekend. I did all the plastics and the dash. It makes the plastics look black again and has a nice satin shine and smells great, trouble was its slippery and after a 30min drive, it was all over the steering wheel making it hard to turn corners.
> 
> Thinking of trying something else, i dont like shine, just natural look dash and plastics, but they must be black !


You need to use less product. A good way to use PB NLD is spray it onto a yellow wax sponge and spread with it, then buff off the excess with a clean dry mf. You don't need much product, just one spritz each panel. I'm sure you will be pleased from the results.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

ohhh, i used quarter of a bottle on a ford fiesta !


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

kybert said:


> ohhh, i used quarter of a bottle on a ford fiesta !


On my 147 i use less than 1/4 oz


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

1z ****pit premium for that factory finish look. I actually also like the smell.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Try our Oechard Autocare Interior Wizard, its getting great reviews and also will feed rubber seals if you like I can send you a sample to try if you would do a wee review on your findings.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Poorboys Natural Look.

I dilute it 1:1 with water in a small spray bottle. Spray on surface or mf and buff -> nice matt natural finish. Cheap and smells great :argie:


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)

aerospace 303!


----------

